

Easily Transfer Snapshots Between Accounts - beigeotter
https://digitalocean.com/company/blog/easily-transfer-snapshots-between-accounts/

======
netcraft
So this is transferring a server to someone else basically, not sharing a
setup (which is the use case I really want) - move instead of copy.

~~~
tim333
Yeah, the copy thing would be handy.

